# Get a Bean from the session object



## AndiArt (11. Jun 2008)

Hallo,
 ich bekomme aus dem HttpSessionEvent mittels getSession() eine Session. Wie kann ich aus dieser Session eine Bean extrahieren, die darin abgelegt is?
Andreas


----------



## SlaterB (11. Jun 2008)

per Lehrbuch, Tutorial oder API?
http://java.sun.com/j2ee/sdk_1.2.1/techdocs/api/javax/servlet/http/HttpSession.html


----------



## AndiArt (11. Jun 2008)

Danke, ich hatte es schon herausgefunden, aber ich finde nicht die Funktion zum abhaken des Themas. Danke aber.
Andreas


----------

